# Thorgrim Base Size?



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

This one is for fellow dwarf players out there. I am looking to see if anyone knows what size base Thorgrim and the throne comes with. I am not a huge fan of that model, but I am doing a counts-as and I want to make sure that the base sizes are the same. It looks to me that it is a 50x100 base but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Unless they have changed it he comes with a 40x60mm.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Roger. Thanks Dave!


----------

